# This will make you cry



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just a little sentiment for all of us dog lovers

10 Things Your Dog Would Tell You.... (This made me cry)

1. My life is likely to last 10 to 15 years. Any separation from you will be painful: remember that before you get me.

2. Give me time to understand what you want of me. 

3. Place your trust in me- it is crucial to my well being. 

4. Do not be angry at me for long, and do not lock me up as punishment.

5. You have your work, your entertainment,and your friends. I only have you.

6. Talk to me sometimes. Even if I don't understands your words, I understand your voice when it is speaking to me.

7. Be aware that how ever you treat me, I will never forget. 

8. Remember before you hit me that I have teeth that could easily hurt you, but I choose not to bite you because I love you. 

9. Before you scold me for being uncooperative,obstinate,or lazy, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I might not be getting the right food, or I have been out too long, or my heart is getting to old and weak.

10. Take care of me when I get old; you too will grow old. Go with me on difficult journeys. Never say: "I cannot bear to watch" or "Let it happen in my absence." Everything is easier for me if you are there, even my death.

Remember that I love you....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, it did make me cry. I was thinking of mine now, and mine that are at the bridge. The years go by so fast !


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I loved this so much! I had to post it to my FB page.... Thanks so much for sharing and pulling some tears out of me.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh, I cry like a baby right now! I wish every single person, who considers getting a dog "just because it's so cute", would read this.
Thank you for posting this. I'm going to print it out.

Hugs and scratches,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

:crying: so sweet....


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

:crying: :smcry::crying::smcry:Oh that made me cry!!! This should be posted in shelters to remind people of how delicate these babies are and need to be fully appreciated at all time!! This is really nice, thank you for sharing it with us. I can't wait to go home and hug my babies!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

This was beautiful and so true. We should never forget that we are the world to our fluffs.:heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy - I loved it. I've seen it before but it gets me every time. :smcry: Although I'm not so sure about #5: _You have your work, your entertainment,and your friends. I only have you._ I think Tyler has more doggie friends than I do and a lot of my newer friends (SM friends) are because of him. :wub::wub: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Putting this verse up in shelters would be such a good idea. So many people out there just get their dogs without thinking about the long term and before you know it the novelty of having a pet wears off and they don't have time for the dog anymore. I always watch the show Animal Cops on TV and I cry pretty well every time when I see all the abused and neglected animals.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love it, it makes me cry each time I read it. Makes you want to go out and love on your fluffs again...
#10 is thre most important one and toughest. I've held all my babies in my arms and kissed them while they go on that last journey. I believe sending them off to the bridge with lots of kisses and hugs will help their journey and keep them in love until we meet again.


----------



## momw (May 20, 2012)

Awww made me cry too...so sad yet so true. Makes me think of my Maltese that I lost to kidney failure who I miss so much. He was very loved and spoiled,and we were by his side until the very end.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing - so touching and a much needed reminder to human kind that we have been blessed with an awesome responsibility caring for God's creatures.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats great, had to share~


----------



## Courtdad (Jun 17, 2012)

I remember for two days, when my baby misbehaved, we zipped him in his carrier for ten minutes. I did it only two times, and this broke my heart, I will never do this again.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So touching and so true.


----------



## boymomma (May 1, 2012)

Definitely brought tears!!! So sweet. Friends any family think I am such a nut the way I treat these little guys, but they love us soooo much, it is really hard not to think of them as our babies. That is why I was sooo impressed when I found this forum! I was so happy to see that there are so many of us obsessed with these beautiful fluffs! Yipppee!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

boymomma said:


> Definitely brought tears!!! So sweet. Friends any family think I am such a nut the way I treat these little guys, but they love us soooo much, it is really hard not to think of them as our babies. That is why I was sooo impressed when I found this forum! I was so happy to see that there are so many of us obsessed with these beautiful fluffs! Yipppee!


My feelings exactly Christie!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Makes me appreciate my baby even more.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bibu said:


> I loved this so much! I had to post it to my FB page.... Thanks so much for sharing and pulling some tears out of me.


Me too. I have a lot of dog lovers as my FB friends and just had to share it with them as well.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have this printed out from when sent it to me via e-mail awhile back. I think it is such a profound writing!


----------



## jessbuggy (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh I started crying and Alpha licked my tears for so long.. I wonder if it's bad for him. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

everything on there is so true. :wub: posted it on fb. thank you for sharing it with us


----------

